# Electric Porsche conversions



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

*http://www.electricporsche.net/
*
*

*


> *This is a 911 based, respectable * *performing EV with (2) 11" motors,(2) 2000 amp controllers, 336volts.Over 2000 ft. lbs of torque for a fraction*





336V X 2000 A = 672 kW 

672 X 2 = 1.344 kW 





> *16KWH - with 60 mile range per charge............................................................................................$16,000 *
> *32KWH - with 120-150 mile range.....................................................................................................$28,800 *
> *64KWH - capable of over 200 mile range...........................................................................................$57,600*
> 
> *How long does it take to charge? *_That really depends on how many amp hours that you took out __of your pack last time you drove the car, what voltage and amperage you are putting it back in at. It can be from 20min-2 hours on 230volt. 10-40amp chargers typically are used on board. A solar collected, higher voltage set of batteries could be connected, ex.- an Ev-Carport, to the Ev set and move that energy at 250amps, or in about 5-10 min. When I plug in my garage its generally filled back up in 20 min- 2 hours._


LOL

Some of the cars on the photos have mufflers, the cars that are offered are fake (kit cars, not real Porsche)...

What do you guys think about this?


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

RUF's conversion as seen in some car mags, is soo nice.

http://www.greencarsite.co.uk/GREENNEWS/ruf-electric-porsche-911.htm

hmmm i recognise those cells


----------

